# SCSI help, odd problem

## divine

Hello everyone!

I think I have my problem narrowed down to one issue...

```
~ $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: PIONEER  Model: DVD-ROM DVD-305  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: MATSHITA Model: CD-RW  CW-7586   Rev: 1.08

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

Now.... both devices are seen at the same address ( I believe), which is not cool =)

The CD-RW is a scsi-emulated device, and the DVD drive is a genuine scsi device.

Does anyone have any idea on how to change the addresses on these devices from a kernel parameter? Thanks in advance for your help!

----------

## arkane

Just by the off chance, do you have the kernel parameter hd=ide-scsi in the grub menus.lst?

Just wondering... other than that, I'm out of ideas.  I've never ran into that!

----------

## divine

I USED to have it like this.....

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda1 hdc=ide-scsi

```

I am going to change it again, reboot and see if anything happens.

----------

## divine

after a reboot and the new kernel param, I have the same problem

```
Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: PIONEER  Model: DVD-ROM DVD-305  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: MATSHITA Model: CD-RW  CW-7586   Rev: 1.08

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02
```

any other suggestions?

----------

